# Confounding Harmon Kardon Stereo malfunctions



## BladeRunnerrr (Jun 28, 2009)

Again, 2007 Mini Convert with nearly all options etc supercharger won in a contest.

Anyway, now all i get is AM radio broadcasts out of the top level stereo, and there is a CD stuck in it. None of the buttons work (but are not sticky or hard to move).

After repeatedly hitting 'eject', the CD came out, then everything worked normally. Hooray, patience paid off and i thought it was just a wonky CD and the problem was solved. Put the cd back in and out and everything was normal.

Now, again, I'm back to the same situation. Different CD stuck in, no buttons work, only AM radio, but this time, no amount of hitting eject will work. The mode button, source button, AM button, FM button, pre set buttons...none of them do anything. It's gone into some kind of "freeze" mode. I can turn it on and off, adjust the volume, and tune the radio via the steering wheel controls.

Is there some "magic" combo of buttons to do a master reset on the stereo? I really don't think any liquid shorted or gummed anything up (since it straightened up and acted fine for awhile, then went back. Shorted out circuits either work or they don't).

I STRONGLY know that if I could get the CD out, all would be normal (with the radio anyway).

I don't see a manual release hole to force out the CD.

I'm disappointed in the electronics in this car. The stereo was a very expensive option, the HVAC units work with their own brain, the right rear window often binds and has to be "helped" down, the leather is already showing wear at only 20+K MILES! I also have a '95 Lincoln Mark VIII, and that car shows no wear at 50K miles. I am not hard on my cars and keep them well maintained. I assumed the Euro build quality of the Mini would be superior, and the plastics appear to be, but everything else...eh, not so much.

Basically...anyone have a good way to reset this stereo without dismantling the dash? I hesitate to take it to the dealer as EVERYTHING I've had them do so far they've blamed on me, including a burnt out fog light. (?)

I am not motivated to buy another Mini or move up to a BMW. In fact, I am motivated to get this car ready in Spring for sale and buy something more reliable. But i don't want to spend all winter listening to AM radio with no presets.

Thanks pals!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm sorry you are having so much trouble with the car and your dealer. Try taking the car to a different MINI dealer. Sounds to me like your car needs a new head unit but I'm far from an expert on this.

You might want to try searching first and then asking your question here --> http://www.mini2.com/forum/first-generation-interior-ice/



> I assumed the Euro build quality of the Mini would be superior, and the plastics appear to be, but everything else...eh, not so much....
> I am not motivated to buy another Mini or move up to a BMW.


MINIs, especially first generation MINIs like yours, are not BMWs.

First generation MINIs have all sorts of quirks and problems. The car started life as a Rover design and then BMW came in and made changes. The engine was a product of a joint venture between Rover and Chrysler and was built by Chrysler in Brazil.

2nd gen cars are more reliable and have a better build quality. The car is a BMW design and the engines are built in a BMW plant.


----------

